# Tablet - unterwegs ins Netz, wie am Besten ???



## marcel2010 (8. Juli 2013)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin kurz davor mir einen Tablet zu kaufen. Bin auch immer viel unterwegs bzw. muss fast täglich Bahn fahren. Da ich meine ganzen Vorlesungen aus der Uni sehr häufig digital bekomme, möchte ich die Zeit im Zug nun nutzen um mir eben diese genauer anzusehen. Aber das nur nebenbei.

Worum es eigentlich geht ist, dass ich unterwegs auch ins Internet möchte und muss. Was ich allerdings auf keinen Fall möchte, sind monatliche feste Kosten. Gibt es auch Sim Karten für die Dinger, die man aufladen kann wie beim Prepaid Handy oder wie läuft das ???

Was gibts für Möglichkeiten bzw. wie macht ihr das ???

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## IAndyI (8. Juli 2013)

bei meinem iphone aktiviere ich die hotspot funktion und logge mich mit meinem ipad da ein und habe überral internet. habe nur die wifi version vom ipad... also die version ohne simkarte.
und es funktioniert alles ohne probleme. einzigster nachteil... der iphone akku geht etwas schneller leer... aber stört mich nicht ^^
und dadurch hast du keine zusätzlichen kosten.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Coldhardt (8. Juli 2013)

Es gibt das iPad ja auch mit Simkarteneinschub, aber ob man da auch prepaid Karten reinstecken kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## IAndyI (8. Juli 2013)

ja natürlich kannst du das ^^ solang es eine simkarte ist ... aber das ipad wifi +3g ist ~ 100€ teurer
musst du wissen wie du das machst


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2013)

Manche Anbieter geben eine 2te Simkarte aus, extra für Tablets, die das Datenvolumen deines Hauptvertrages mitnutzen. Somit hast du keinen extra Vertrag. Oder du nutzt die schon angesprochene Hotspot-Funktion eines Smartphones, welches aber die Akkulaufzeit verringert.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. Juli 2013)

kress schrieb:


> Oder du nutzt die schon angesprochene Hotspot-Funktion eines Smartphones, welches aber die Akkulaufzeit verringert.



Beziehungsweise das Volumen des Smartphones.


----------



## IAndyI (8. Juli 2013)

muss eigentlich jeder selber wissen wie er es am liebsten macht.. haben ja gute beispiele gegeben.... wenn er geld hat kann er sich ja ein *ipad* mit simkarten slot kaufen und eine zweit karte oder eine extra prepaid karte nutzen.

oder halt per hotspot was meiner meinung nach etwas preis günstiger wäre. kommt halt auf sein verdienst an. was er ausgeben möchte.


----------



## marcel2010 (8. Juli 2013)

Erstmal Danke bis hierhin. Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr, wer angefangen hat von einem Ipad zu sprechen, aber Appel sollte es eigentlich nicht werden. Aber egal, die Marke sollte hier keine Rolle spielen, zumal das bei meinem Problem ohnehin egal ist. Wie ihr schon richtig gesagt habt, ist die 3G Version um einiges teurer. Egal ob Apple oder was anderes.

Die Idee mit dem Handy hatte ich auch schon. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich mir damit ruckzuck das Volumen voll haue. Das will ich vermeiden. Und mehr Volumen kann ich mir als Student nicht leisten.

Also auf ein Neues. Ich meine man kann heute solche Karten echt an der Supermarktkasse kaufen. Ich weiss nur nicht, was dahinter steckt und wie es genau funktioniert. Deshalb nochmal die Frage, was für Möglichkeiten gibt es und wie funktionieren sie ???

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## IAndyI (8. Juli 2013)

soweit ich weis sind die supermarkt karten wie aldi netz z.b D2 netz.... und heut zutage gibt es eigentlich nur noch *aldi/lidl* simkarten mit datenvolumen von ~ 200mb oder auch 2gb... zwar ist die geschwindigkeit von dem datentransfer nicht so hoch wie bei einer vertrags karte... aber 3,6mbit sollten eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen. ach und der netzempfang ist glaube auch nicht der beste... ich kann jetzt grad nur tests von meiner mutter und einem kumpel sagen.. da die abunzu kaum netzt hatten...

und ob die simkarte rein passt kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen da ich nicht weis was für ein tablet du dir zulegen möchtest... musste dich mal belesen/ schlau machen was da rein geht...

hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen... wenn net.. ka  habe noch den ganzen abend zeit


----------



## Driftking007 (8. Juli 2013)

Du hast viele Möglichkeiten:

Netzclub: Hier sind 100MB jeden Monat gratis, danach wird gedrosselt (für whatsapp reicht das aber ahc nach den 100MB). Du bekommst die Sim nachdem du dich dort registriert hast und einverstanden bist, von denen Werbung zu bekommen (ca 2 bis 3 mal im Monat, manchmal auch weniger). Vorteil: 100MB absolut kostenlos, es gibt auch zubuchbare Optionen (kosten dann jeden Monat, werden von deinem Guthaben abgebucht, sofern so viel vorhanden). Nachteil: O2 netz, ist auf dem Land nicht so gut ausgebaut.

Andere anbieter: Hier gibt es Anbieter wie Sand am Meer, regionale und nationale. Am besten Preise vergleichen, den Billigsten nehmen. Immer aufpassen, dass man nicht in Abo-fallen tappt.

Aufladen tut man Prepaid in Supermärkten, man holt sich die Aufladekarte des Netzes oder des Anbieters und lädt damit das Guthaben auf. Alle zubuchbaren optionen werden nur so lange aktiv sein, solang du Geld auf der Sim hast.


Du musst mal sagen, was du so alles mit dem Mobilen Internet machen willst, dann kann man mal das Volumen einschätzen, evtl dann den Passenden Tarif raussuchen.

Hier schonmal so einige Prepaid anbieter: Lidl, Aldi, Edeka, Congstar, Telekom, Vodafone, O2, Netzclub, blau.de, simyo, und und und .... 


Zu den Tablets ist auch erstmal wichtig zu wissen, welche größe, welches Budget, was damit gemacht werden soll


----------



## IAndyI (8. Juli 2013)

was ich jetzt noch so sagen könnte wäre halt monatlich einen vertrag bei congstar zu wählen wo jederzeit kündbar ist mit ka... sagen wir mal 1gb traffic mit 7,2mbit.. und es ist D1 also telekom netzt und mit dem habe ich sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht.
kostet zwar 1gb 12,90€ aber du hast top netzqualität und eine gute dl geschwidigkeit. das wäre der congstar 9cent tarifbaukasten


----------



## marcel2010 (9. Juli 2013)

Tach,

ja nun bin ich schonmal ein ganzes Stück weiter. Danke ! Welches Tablet es werden soll ?? Im Moment träume ich noch von einem Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (10.1 Zoll). 



Internet mässig will ich es so nutzen: Bisschen surfen, Emails verschicken, schnell was bei Google oder Wikipedia nachgucken.


Gruß

Marcel


----------



## IAndyI (9. Juli 2013)

ok, ich denke mal das da ein traffic von max 500mb mtl. reichen sollte


----------

